# Pied Longhaired Doe



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

She was so cute so I bought her! She's extremely jumpy though..gonna really need to work with this one. She has no grey undercoat.....is she fawn?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

No grey undercoat could make her recessive yellow or an undermarked brindle. The grey isn't always the most obvious, sometimes it gets diluted down where it gets close to the basecoat.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I see...she's so jumpy so its hard to get a close look.

I thought RYs were dark eyed..? :?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Recessive yellow is a gene, not a variety. It can be combined with the pink-eye gene to make fawns or left with the black-eyed variety for what are technically reds, though they're not generally red so much as a lovely bright orange. Some clubs call them "gold".

The three yellow genes are Lethal Yellow (Ay/*), Viable Yellow aka American Brindle (Avy/*), and recessive yellow (e/e). Lethal yellow is most common in Europe, while American Brindle is most common in the states. Recessive yellow is much more common than lethal yellow in the states, but not as common as brindle.

Brindle normally has agouti stripes, but some mice are undermarked or overmarked, meaning that they either have no stripes or they're all stripe. This means that brindles range from orange to stripey to agouti in appearance. You can tell brindle from recessive yellow through test breedings. Breeding to a black mouse that does not carry recessive yellow will either give you some brindles/yellows/agoutis or only blacks. If all blacks, the yellow mouse in question is most likely recessive yellow.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh. I see. I've got it now thank you! 
That works because I have a black buck I can test breed her with. I guess i'll find out what she is. Thanks!


----------

